# SW1200's east of Hearst



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Another trip to the north country.

Yes, I'm guilty of spending a disproportionate amount of time away from the main lines' because I really believe that's where railroading is done. It has a size and a flavour I can sink my teeth into.

Check out http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_78.htm

My Proto-file focuses on the Hearst - Kapuskasing line circa 1976 - 78 and the great little fleet of my favourate engines that worked away far from the limelight of the big city. One more trip up that way in a few weeks and I promise - no more.









Drop by and take a look.

Dave at www.wvrr.ca


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave-- 

"Google 50* 23’17.28”N and 105* 31’46.08” W and check it out." 
I did, and it comes up in Harrison, New Jersey. What am I missing? 

"the last big sawdust burners in Ontario " 
They BURNED sawdust? Heck, half the "wood" in my local hardware store is compressed sawdust. What were they thinking? 

Explain "Packmanland". 

These two pictures: 
http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_26.htm 
and 
http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_27.htm 

have the same caption. 

When the trains got longer in the winter, did they run fewer trains? Or was the heavy stuff moved some other way in summer? 

I have other questions, but I don't want to burn you out. Thanks for posting this message; I enjoyed it, even though it appears others haven't caught on as fast.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_28.htm has the same caption as the other two.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

astrayelmgod,

Pacmanland refers to the CP Rail's territory. Some say the logo on the side of CP Rail equipment from 1968-1988 looked like Pac-man


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 04/01/2009 11:07 PM
Dave-- 

"Google 50* 23’17.28”N and 105* 31’46.08” W and check it out." 
I did, and it comes up in Harrison, New Jersey. What am I missing? 




You got me there. Down town Moose Jaw SK (the CPRail bridges and overpass to be exact) is as advertised. Even my old fold up paper maps will confirm that. But your right. Punching in those numbers gives me Harrison NJ. Then when you check at the bottom of the Harrison page it says 40* 44' 43.89" N and 70* 09' 41.96" W. What's THAT all about?

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I'm correct.



"the last big sawdust burners in Ontario " 
They BURNED sawdust? Heck, half the "wood" in my local hardware store is compressed sawdust. What were they thinking? 




Them's were the olden days before glue and resin - and REAL wooden stuff.



Explain "Packmanland". 




Done



These two pictures: 
http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_26.htm 
and 
http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_27.htm 

have the same caption. 




....and 28 as well Hmmmmm. I have no idea what I was thinking back in May '07. Wasn't about proof reading that's for sure. May have been sex. Noooo. That was in '05 sometime.



When the trains got longer in the winter, did they run fewer trains? Or was the heavy stuff moved some other way in summer?




No. Same train every day at about noon. 

It simply may have been more efficient (a lot shorter) to have freight move from the west directly to Quebec City and the East Coast over the northern 'short cut' when ever possible rather than moving it all down to Sudbury and southern Ontario on the main line.



I have other questions, but I don't want to burn you out. Thanks for posting this message; I enjoyed it, even though it appears others haven't caught on as fast.




Glad to have you drop in. Please feel free to find as many screw-ups as I'm likely to toss in there. Every correction just makes it better for others.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That's crappy reply format!!! Hope you can make sense of it.

Dave


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed the pics of northern Ontario.

Hearst east to Kap is the domain these days of the Ontario Northland. Many pics of this sub can be found in the galleries at http://www.onrgallery.com/

Today, the sawdust burner at the Tembec mill is gone and the mill in Hearst modernized. I do not know what Tembec is using now for in plant switching though it often calls on the ONR to switch when their locos are in the shop.

Dave, you definitely need another trip east to redocument this area!

Regards ... Doug


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug

Our daughter was promoted to Captain and is moving out of Ottawa in June. Looks as though the next eastern railfan trip will be in the Barrie area. Is there still something running over in Goderich? In my younger days I was asked to leave a few bars in that town so I'd like to revisit.









I mentioned somewhere that I'm pretty much finished with my stack of Kap pics. Next month F units and the Northlander.

Dave


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

The Goderich-Exeter RR operates into Goderich with just about daily runs to the salt mines. Check it out at http://www.railamerica.com/ShippingServices/RailServices/GEXR.aspx

While you are in the Barrie area, try railfanning at Washago ... a busy spot. And take the drive to Gravenhurst for a cruise on the steam powered Segwun on Lake Muskoka.

Lots of good stuff to see.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doug

Good tips. Oh! BTW, that ONR Gallery is a great site. Stopped by there every week or so for a number of years. Recommend it for anyone.

Dave


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

Allow me to add a couple pictures I took back in 1988 on a summer trip. We camped at White River Provincial park.

I remember the first time I saw the sawdust burner....I thought WOW that's the biggest badmitton birdie I've ever seen!

Enjoy,


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian

Really excellent photos. That burner is in far better condition than the one I remember. I was being too train oriented to take photos but the older one was mostly rusted/burned out and you could see the fires right through it - day or night. At night it was quite spectacular actually. I'll pass the link on to a friend who's building a old mill operation. Lots of fine details in your shot.

That road sign must have been there in '76 - or one just like it. Recall feeling a very long way from jusy about anywhere. But the two years up there went by in a flash.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I fixed them.

Somebody was kind enough to point out that about 14 months ago I posted four photos in Proto-file - and only 2 captions. Starting with http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_25.htm they are all correct now.

Enjoy.

Dave


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 04/03/2009 11:50 AM

Looks as though the next eastern railfan trip will be in the Barrie area. Is there still something running over in Goderich?



Let me know when you're in my area - which includes out to Goderich.

Mark


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to do that MarK

Take care


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 04/13/2009 6:19 AM
Take care



No problem. The speed limit here is 16 km/hr and I haven't slipped in the shower yet.

Only a couple of weeks left...


----------

